# Un-doing old repair



## Yimbo (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a broken bottle that I tried to repair back in the early to mid 70s. The material of choice was casting resin. I did a lousy job trying to get the pieces to fit flush and would like to dissolve the old casting resin and attempt a better repair. I don't want to scrape it out  for fear it will alter the matting surfaces so is there anything that would dissolve the old resin? What would be a good replacement? The bottle was broken after it was dug and cleaned so the edges are pretty good. I'm sure a lot of you would say just pitch it or put the pieces in a box of brokens but it has really nice long bubbles and stretch marks and an iron pontil. Appreciate any help, Jim


----------



## Yimbo (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok, any body know someone who repairs bottles that might have an answer to my questions.


----------



## junkmansitch (Feb 22, 2018)

You might try soaking it in acetone to see if that will help dissolve or break down the resin.


----------



## Yimbo (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks, I just happen to have a can and I'll try that.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 24, 2018)

If that doesn't work, you might try MEK, but be very careful using the stuff.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 25, 2018)

If the solvent doesn't work for you, use your Dremel tool.  drill a hole in the center of the patch, then carefully grind off the old patch working from the starter hole.  The resin will be softer than the glass, so if you work patiently, you can remove the resin without damaging the glass.  When you get close to the glass margin, support the edge with a fingertip (then work really carefully!).


----------



## Yimbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, all the pieces are there so there really isn't room to drill without hitting the glass( and I have some drills as small as .o135 thousands of an inch).


----------

